# gcc-4.1.0 zu gcc-4.1.1 !

## CooSee

hallo,

seit gestern ist ja gcc-4-1.1 im Portage.

nach einem erfolgreichen emerge -uDN world hat er nicht automatisch zum neuen gcc-4.1.1 gewechselt, ist das normal?

gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

nun meine Frage: soll oder muss ich " emerge -e system && emerge -e world machen, natürlich nach einem wechsel auf das neue gcc.

bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem alten  :Cool: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Naja wozu haste den den emerged?

mit gcc-config 2 kannste ihn auswählen ...

Du musst KEIN emerge world etc ... machen. Das ist nur ein Bug Fix Update.

----------

## nikaya

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Ich habe heute von gcc-3.3.6 auf gcc-3.4.5 geupdatet(tolles Wort).Dabei habe ich auch erst emerge -e system und dann emerge -e world durchgeführt,wie es im gcc-upgrade-guide steht.

Aber in emerge -e world wird doch auch system nochmal gemerged.Also doppelte Arbeit.Oder hat das alles einen tieferen Sinn?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> 
> Ich habe heute von gcc-3.3.6 auf gcc-3.4.5 geupdatet(tolles Wort).Dabei habe ich auch erst emerge -e system und dann emerge -e world durchgeführt,wie es im gcc-upgrade-guide steht.
> 
> Aber in emerge -e world wird doch auch system nochmal gemerged.Also doppelte Arbeit.Oder hat das alles einen tieferen Sinn?

 

Weil du erst die Kernkomponenten auf den neusten Stand bringt, dann erst das ganze System.

----------

## nikaya

Danke für die Antwort.

Wird das denn bei emerge -e world nicht in der Reihenfolge System-World gemerged?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Wird das denn bei emerge -e world nicht in der Reihenfolge System-World gemerged?

 

Es geht darum das du zuerst die Toolchain mit sich selbst baust um dann mit einer konsistenten Toolchain world neu zu bauen. Daher wirsd du auch meistens angewiesen "system" zweimal zu bauen. Es reicht aber auch schon wenn du nur die Toolchain  zweimal baust und danach world.

```

$ emerge binutils glibc gcc && emerge binutils glibc gcc

$ emerge -e world

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## spielc

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Wird das denn bei emerge -e world nicht in der Reihenfolge System-World gemerged? 
> 
> Es geht darum das du zuerst die Toolchain mit sich selbst baust um dann mit einer konsistenten Toolchain world neu zu bauen. Daher wirsd du auch meistens angewiesen "system" zweimal zu bauen. Es reicht aber auch schon wenn du nur die Toolchain  zweimal baust und danach world.
> ...

 

oder du verwendest einfach das emwrap.sh skript das hier irgendwo im forum herumgeistert...  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Jepp,hab' kapiert.

Danke.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> seit gestern ist ja gcc-4-1.1 im Portage.
> 
> nach einem erfolgreichen emerge -uDN world hat er nicht automatisch zum neuen gcc-4.1.1 gewechselt, ist das normal?

 

 */var/log/portage/8660-gcc-4.1.1.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * The current gcc config appears valid, so it will not be
> 
> ...

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## meyerm

Ich weiss gerade leider nicht wann der C++ABI-Wechsel war. Ich habe hier GCC 4.1.1 mit ABI 1.3.1 drauf. Wenn 4.1.0 noch eine ältere verwendet hat, dann lass das Wechseln lieber. Denn Du wirst dann vermutlich "world" komplett neu installieren duerfen. Zumindest die C++ Programme... (bin gerade dabei da einige nicht mehr funktionieren)

----------

